# How many penis photos can you look at before it's all too much



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm talking with some people about circ/intact and want to share photos and videos, because the moms have not seen intact penises and don't know what they're doing.

But... the difficulty I'm having with coming up with a package of images to show is that too many pictures starts to creep me out, and it doesn't matter the status of cut or uncut, I can only view so many male privates before I start to feel weird, especially when some of the examples are from porn or more exhibitionistic intentions.

I really appreciate the videos that someone posted here before.... but I'm trying to be careful about not overexposing my friends to too much genitalia. I would also love to show them some complications / side effects, but again too many images is just too much to process and I'm afraid that I start to shut down and so will my friends.

I guess this is a vent. I appreciate that photos are out there but I would love to see a simple, edited collection of photos with under 10 images, including side effects. I understand there is tremendous variation in the human body but I don't personally need to see each one of them.









I'm really open about nudity and sexuality but too many penises starts to freak me out.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBecks* 
I'm really open about nudity and sexuality but too many penises starts to freak me out.

Of all things I would read in an MDC thread....







.

Oh boy, well I usually don't send ANY pictures. Usually if they have misconceptions about how a normal penis works, or what it looks like (honestly most women my age are married to cut men, and have never seen anything else).

I was on a mainstream group, and one of them was all "oh, intact men...so gross, etc." Then I sent an "educational link" for them to see some intact men.

Honestly, they didn't think they were "gross" at all after that, I even got that one woman to acknowledge that if she had grown up in a different culture she would absolutely have no issues at all with the normal human penis.

You really don't have to include pictures unless they're curious about what a normal penis looks like.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBecks* 
I'm talking with some people about circ/intact and want to share photos and videos, because the moms have not seen intact penises and don't know what they're doing.

But... the difficulty I'm having with coming up with a package of images to show is that too many pictures starts to creep me out, and it doesn't matter the status of cut or uncut, I can only view so many male privates before I start to feel weird, especially when some of the examples are from porn or more exhibitionistic intentions.

I really appreciate the videos that someone posted here before.... but I'm trying to be careful about not overexposing my friends to too much genitalia. I would also love to show them some complications / side effects, but again too many images is just too much to process and I'm afraid that I start to shut down and so will my friends.

I guess this is a vent. I appreciate that photos are out there but I would love to see a simple, edited collection of photos with under 10 images, including side effects. I understand there is tremendous variation in the human body but I don't personally need to see each one of them.









I'm really open about nudity and sexuality but too many penises starts to freak me out.

I am not sure if this will help but try circumstitions: intact and circumcised/botched.

Hope that will help you.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know. I kind of think that once the target of your intactivism utters the words "ew, gross" I think they should be encouraged to look at some pictures.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 
I don't know. I kind of think that once the target of your intactivism utters the words "ew, gross" I think they should be encouraged to look at some pictures.

I agree with this. Usually I start out without pictures, and often that can be enough. For example, a description of the procedure alongside the statement "doctors usually don't use any pain relief" brings on reactions "really?! Why would anyone do that? That's barbaric! etc." But, if it is a harder "sell" and someone is clinging to the idea that circ is "easy" and "straightforward" with no risk of complications or that the intact penis is disgusting, then pictures and, as a last resort, a video might be called for.


----------



## painfulquestioning (Jun 11, 2007)

Also on circumstitions is the excellent cut/uncut comparison page which might meet your specifications: http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/comparison.html


----------

